# Saugeye Trolling Video.....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a short little video of saugeye trolling on Alum Creek Lake if you're into that sort of thing. Thanks!


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the video. What was the fishing depth?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

D. R.Hodge said:


> Thanks for the video. What was the fishing depth?


Thanks!! Baits were running down about 8-9 feet.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

I appreciate your response.


----------

